# How to make a contract with my employee?



## fairy (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi There

I just started my painting business and i need some info about how much I should pay hourly to my lead painter ? and how much to my painter helper and how much to my sales person on commission ?

thank you


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Fairy, spend some time reading the posts here, post an introduction here and tell us more about yourself. 
While no one can (or will) tell you what to pay without knowing much more about your business model, area and many other variables, you may learn how to arrive at that figure yourself by reading, reading and more reading.
Thanks


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

pay a commision to the sales person

give the lead painter a budget that comes from your production rates that are based on a slow painter, then when the lead man beats the budget give him the difference as a bonus. 

pay the helper accordingly.


----------

